
Anyone use bountysource? Crypto startup acquired it - tomglynch
https://blog.canya.com.au/2017/12/20/canya-acquires-majority-stake-in-bountysource-adds-over-46000-users/?context=243
======
stuartlee
Bountysource introduced bitcoin payments years ago and the community embraced
it. seems like it could go the same

~~~
tomglynch
Yeah i posted because I use bountysource

